# Panna Cotta Italy's Elegant Custard Made Easy



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Panna Cotta Italy's Elegant Custard Made Easy by Camilla V. Saulsbury (author)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

